# CAFE June Meeting - Vic Cichlids



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hi guys. Just wanted to give everyone something to do this June that is fishy related. Not a super awesome topic for plant geeks, but don't forget we have a mini auction and bowl show too. This month's bowl show is livebearers and killies. See if you can beat my pimp Skiffia multipunctatus!! Muhahaha.....

Thanks and see you there!

Liz


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

PLEASE NOTE

THE MEETING HAS BEEN CHANGED TO JUNE 29TH. 

Also, we're moving meeting location beginning in August to Aquarium Adventure. Should be interesting and worth a trip into town for many.


----------

